# Sunnuntai iltapäivä Halifaxissa



## TarisWerewolf

Hei!

Still studying Finnish here, and I thought I'd try writing another little something. It's such a lovely language. So here we are... Sunday Afternoon in Halifax

Tänään on sunnuntai. Minun ei täydy käydä työhön, joten menen mieheni kanssa syömään ravintolassa. Ravintola on kasinossa, mutta emme pelaa uhkapeliä. Pidämme tuota ravintolaa kovasti. Menemme bussilla Halifaxiin keskustaan kello puoli neljä. Jos ilma on hyvä, ehkä kävelemme Halifaxin Sataman vieressä ennen menemme ravintolaan.

Kittos!
Adam


----------



## astlanda

Wait for an affirmation from a native speaker, but I'm afraid that:
1. käydä työhön > mennä töihin
2. menen syömään ravintolassa (iness.) > menen syömään ravintolaan (ill.)
3. Pidämme tuota ravintolaa > Pidämme tuosta ravintolasta
4. Halifaxiin keskustaan > Halifaxin (gen.) keskustaan
5. kello puoli neljä > kello puoli neljältä
6. ennen menemme ravintolaan > ennen menoamme ravintolaan (I'm not sure about that)
7. Kittos > Kiitos


----------



## TarisWerewolf

astlanda said:


> Wait for an affirmation from a native speaker, but I'm afraid that:
> 1. käydä työhön > mennä töihin
> 2. menen syömään ravintolassa (iness.) > menen syömään ravintolaan (ill.)
> 3. Pidämme tuota ravintolaa > Pidämme tuosta ravintolasta
> 4. Halifaxiin keskustaan > Halifaxin (gen.) keskustaan
> 5. kello puoli neljä > kello puoli neljältä
> 6. ennen menemme ravintolaan > ennen menoamme ravintolaan (I'm not sure about that)
> 7. Kittos > Kiitos



Oops. Yeah. I realize now #4 and #7 as typos. This is why I should only attempt to think in English at 7 AM.


----------



## DrWatson

astlanda said:


> 6. ennen menemme ravintolaan > ennen menoamme ravintolaan (I'm not sure about that)


This is also possible, but a bit more complex. I suggest *ennen kuin menemme ravintolaan*. So "before" as a preposition is *ennen*, but "before" as a subordinating conjunction is *ennen kuin*.



TarisWerewolf said:


> Tänään on sunnuntai. Minun ei täydy käydä työhön, ...


Nothing wrong here, but in negative sentences we would rather say *minun ei tarvitse* than *minun ei täydy*.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hi TarisWerewolf

I'm surprised someone is trying to learn Finnish in Canada. Your sentences are perfectly intelligible despite a few errors. 

In addition to what has already been said, I would like to add that _Menemme bussilla Halifaxiin keskustaan kello puoli neljä _is very natural and 95 percent of us say _kello puoli neljä_ instead of _kello puoli neljältä_ in informal speech. I'm not convinced that _kello puoli neljä_ is even considered incorrect by Kielitoimisto.

Unlike English, in Finnish usually only the first word is capitalized in collocations like _Halifaxin satama_ even if this is the official name of the harbor, in other words, a proper noun.


----------



## astlanda

Honoured northern neighbours!

Is there a difference between "käydä työhön" and "mennä töihin"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

astlanda said:


> Is there a difference between "käydä työhön" and "mennä töihin"?


Yes. 
_Käydään työhön! _= Let's start doing the job! / Let's start the work/job now!
_Menen töihin joka päivä. _= I go to work / I go and work every day.

EDIT: _Sunnuntai-iltapäivä_ should be hyphenated because the vowel (i) is the last letter of _sunnuntai_ and the first letter of _iltapäivä._


----------



## TarisWerewolf

DrWatson said:


> Nothing wrong here, but in negative sentences we would rather say *minun ei tarvitse* than *minun ei täydy*.



I had a feeling that that wasn't quite right... A few languages do that. "I have to" and "I don't have to" are two different verbs.


----------



## Hakro

There's a slight difference:
_minun ei tarvitse =_ I don't need to, I don't have to_
minun ei täydy =_ I don't have to, I'm not forced to


----------

